# The Early Church Fathers, 38 Volumes



## Casey (May 9, 2009)

The Early Church Fathers, 38 Volumes

I have always wanted this set and I might be getting closer to being able to afford it. I know CBD prices fluctuate, how low does the price for the Church Fathers get?

Also, is this set _worth_ getting? (I know it's available online, I don't like reading online as much.) What I mean is: Would be better to get more up-to-date translations?

I've seen these new Hendrickson volumes and they appear to be bound nice enough and the print is readable.

Thanks for your tips!


----------



## Grafted In (May 9, 2009)

Casey,

I've seen them cheaper, even through CBD. I seem to recall seeing this set on sale for $299.00 on CBD before.

I have been waiting for this set to get back down to that price before I buy it. This collection is a deep well of Christian thought, devotion and exegesis from which the reformers drank. Why shouldn't we?

Praise the Lord for his church and the teachers that he has provided her!


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2009)

I've also seen the set at $300, but I can't remember the last time it was that low. And I get confused, because they'll send me two different catalogues relatively close to each other, but they'll have different prices for the same item.


----------



## uberkermit (May 9, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> I've also seen the set at $300, but I can't remember the last time it was that low. And I get confused, because they'll send me two different catalogues relatively close to each other, but they'll have different prices for the same item.



Is there a code number on the catalog which you can enter when you order to get the price listed in that particular advertisement?


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2009)

I _think_ so, but it's been a while since I've seen it at that price. How are you supposed to find out about their special sales/codes?


----------



## gene_mingo (May 9, 2009)

I got my set for $270 back in june of 2006 from CBD. I went back and found the email confirmation for them shipping.

I had to order them as three separate sets.

Antenicene 10 vol - 69.99
Post nicene 1 14 vol - 99.99
Post nicene 2 14 vol - 99.99


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2009)

Hmm, maybe they'll see this thread and lower their price down to that again and make a quick sale.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 9, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> Hmm, maybe they'll see this thread and lower their price down to that again and make a quick sale.




Maybe...

-----Added 5/9/2009 at 06:10:00 EST-----

If you want to preview them, you can find most of them here:
Welcome to the Christian Classics Ethereal Library! | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 9, 2009)

I got mine on clearance for $125 about 2 years ago at the seminary bookstore. I reference them a lot. I believe there is a CD version of the set that is less expensive than the hardbacks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 9, 2009)

Once I get a paying job this will be one of my first purchases. I have complete access right now from PTS's library and reference them often.


----------



## reformed trucker (May 9, 2009)

Less than 12 months ago, CBD had them for 199.99. Then they went up to 249.99, and has kept going. I'm still kicking myself for not scrounging up $200 when they were that cheap.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 9, 2009)

I got a package of ECF (38 vol), Schaffs Church History ( 8vol) & Church Creeds (3vol) for $300+s&h. This was either a 2001 or 2002 deal.


----------



## Matthias (May 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I got a package of ECF (38 vol), Schaffs Church History ( 8vol) & Church Creeds (3vol) for $300+s&h. This was either a 2001 or 2002 deal.



That was an amazing deal you got!


----------

